# ipad et compatibilité clavier apple bluetooth



## express cisco (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Question interessante : à votre connaissance, l'iPad est-il compatible avec les claviers sans fil bluetooth d'apple, ou bien faut-il absolument racheter un clavier dédié?

Merci pour vos réponses

express


----------



## ikeke (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Sur la page US dédiée à l'iPad il est indiqué que les claviers bluetooth Apple sont compatibles. Donc inutile d'en acheter un autre


----------



## express cisco (21 Avril 2010)

Génial. Excellente nouvelle : j'en ait un en rabe dans un tiroir, et j'hésitais à le revendre ! 

Merci pour ta réponse (du rapide !).

Bon après-midi.

Express


----------



## regsam (21 Avril 2010)

Je confirme tout a fait : je me sers de temps en temps de mon clavier Bluetooth avec mon iPad et cela fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Dagui (22 Avril 2010)

Idem, aucun soucis, ça marche parfaitement. Et j'ai l'ancienne version du clavier bluetooth, celle avec 3 piles. Et l'intégration avec l'iPad est bluffante. Pour le coup il devient un netbook tactile.


----------



## lepaw (24 Mars 2011)

Y a t il d autre claviers Bluetooth que ceux d'Apple qui soit compatible avec l'ipad?
Exemple logitech ou autre...


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2011)

Tous les claviers Bluetooth sont normalement compatibles.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2011)

Bonsoir
je viens d'acheter un clavier wireless Apple (nouveau modèle avec 2 piles ) afin de l'utiliser avec tous mes macs et avec Ipad et Iphone. (solution ultra portable: Ipad +wireless)

IMPOSSIBLE de le faire détecter par l'ipad 1 alors que je tape ce message avec ce clavier sur mon MBP.
:mouais:

suis je le seul ?

merci

NB j'ai installé la dernière version d'IOS, non jailbreakée.


----------



## HPotter (23 Janvier 2012)

ICoppo a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je viens d'acheter un clavier wireless Apple (nouveau modèle avec 2 piles ) afin de l'utiliser avec tous mes macs et avec Ipad et Iphone. (solution ultra portable: Ipad +wireless)
> 
> IMPOSSIBLE de le faire détecter par l'ipad 1 alors que je tape ce message avec ce clavier sur mon MBP.
> ...




Salut,

je réponds un peu tard mais ça peut servir pour ceux qui chercheraient la réponse ^^.

"Si vous possédez déjà ce type de clavier sur votre ordinateur, allez dans les préférences système de Mac OS X et dans le panneau bluetooth, sélectionnez le et cliquez sur le bouton moins pour le désynchroniser. "

Source


----------



## Cédric74 (25 Janvier 2012)

HPotter a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je réponds un peu tard mais ça peut servir pour ceux qui chercheraient la réponse ^^.
> 
> ...


Yes merci bien, je n'avais jamais réussi à jumeler mon clavier avec mon Ipad. Par contre dans Mac OS, pas moyen d'appuyer sur -, et si je déconnecte le clavier il se reconnecte automatiquement. Mais Imac éteint ça marche très bien.

Et pour le reconnecter avec l'Imac, il faut le "déjumeler" d'avec l'Ipad, sinon il est indétectable. En fait, le clavier est fidèle. Jamais 2 machines en même temps.


----------

